# nutra joint



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever used knox Nutra Joint Drink mix Glucosamine with gelatin and key joint nutrients and calcium and key bone nutrients?

This was recommended by a friend for my 7 month old German Shepherd who has developed pano. They said it would also help his left ear which is floppy sometimes


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=949337&page=1#Post949337


----------

